# Brand name clothes



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Am I stupid for buying these for my kids?


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

I learned the lesson a long time ago, that your clothes money can go a lot further if you try to avoid buying clothes with labels printed all over them.


When I was a kid (...probably pre-teenish), my parents started giving me a certain amount of money for school clothes each year. I think it was $200 or something...and I had a choice. I could buy one pair of Guess jeans and maybe two shirts with that money--or I could shop around and find some deals.

I quickly gained an aversion towards things with labels....and to this day, I find clothing with "Abercombie & Fitch" or Nike swooshes written all over it kind of silly.

Are your kids insisting on name brand clothing? If so, can you go to an outlet or shop the clearance rack, and get maybe one or two items with a label on them, and then supplement with other more sensible items? 

I think what my parents did with me was pretty smart. If you budget and say, " I have $___ for clothes. That's all I can spend this season." ...it makes you really how silly and over-priced all those things with labels are.

Personally...yes. I think name brand clothes are silly. I teach high school...and I think it is silly...and a lot of kids just don't care about that stuff anymore. Kids are a bit more enlightened than they were in my day about that sort of stuff, I think.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Not if you're rich. Personally the only brand name clothes I ever bought for my kids came from Goodwill. I refused to play the one-up-mommy game.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Not necessarily.

Some things I've bought for my girls or myself at Wal-Mart were cheaper but didn't last as long.

Some of the stuff I've bought for them clearanced at Aeropostale seemed to last a little longer.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Why is it important to you to buy brand name?
If it is for finding quality clothing that will last be a smart shopper like coffee4me and others have indicated. My wife does that. Our son wears a mix of no name, brand name and store brand. 
If you want brand names for showing off the label then the old adage may be appropriate - a fool and his (her) money are soon separated.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought my kids a mix of brand name and regular clothing. Some name brands do wear better but it doesn't really matter when you are at an age where you are growing like a weed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

